# HAGRS clinics



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There will be plenty of very interesting clinics at this year's Heart of America Garden Railroad Show covering almost everything in Garden Railroading. But, I still need some help.

Kansas State Master Gardeners will have a booth at the show. They are willing and wanting to give clinics about gardening . My question to everyone is..... What would you like the clinics to be about?  We have the opportunity to have anything discussed. Please speak up and help me out with suggestions.

Thanks

David


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally 
I think these types of clinics are best amied at new folks. 
But if the M G have not done GRRing then will they be of any help? 
I was at Perry and walked right by those M Gers and could not think of any questions. Basicly cause I don't know anything.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

David, discussions on various types of ground covers, shade vs. sun tolerant plants and what is meant by full/partial sun would be interesting. After 20 years, I still have a problem understanding why my wooly thyme grows or doesn't grow.


----------

